# Brokos type belt what are my options?



## Kettenhund (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm in the market for a brokos type belt.  Seems I've run out of of real estate on my vest so adding a padded belt that allows me to add some molle gear would be an improvement on several fronts.  
I have a few questions, what is a good manufacturer?  I don't need an armor option for it.  Do they have to be used with an H harness or connect to your vest or can they be used alone??  

Currently I use a Safariland ALS drop leg rig, and while I like it it feels a bit too low.   I remember seeing a device advertised somewhere that attaches to the holster platform and allows it to mate to molle webbing and brings up the holster several inches so you only need one thigh strap.  Adding a brokos type belt would allow me to raise the holster a bit, if I can figure out where I saw that damn device.  Any ideas?? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Look into the VTAC Battle Belt. Some of my guys used it a lot.

http://www.vikingtactics.com/mobile/Product.aspx?id=37527

Edit: Others also used the Tyr one mentioned below.


----------



## Board and Seize (Apr 29, 2015)

Skip the VTAC, and get the original from Tyr.  It is significantly higher quality, though you'll pay for it.  There's also some cool accessory options, like a soft armor insert.  I've run my rig with this belt for going on 5 years now, and it's held up amazingly.


----------



## Sandman3 (May 1, 2015)

Ares Armor makes a solid inner/outer that myself and others in my team are currently uses.  There's many companies that make them but this one is the slimmest I've come across.  Advantages: the inner belt allows your to drop your riggers belt so you don't get that uncomfortable feeling while belt stacking.   The outer portion lined with soft side Velcro easily attaches it to form around your inner belt(lined with hard Velcro) and having a snug secure fit that will not bounce around when you run.  Look into it brother, but I can promise you wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Kettenhund (May 1, 2015)

Thanks guys for the suggestions.  I stumbled onto the Tyr website while dobng a little research several days ago.  I liked that they offered a low profile option for a belt.  Their products look high quality and I was nearly certain i had found the company to purchase from.  the 90-120 build time did put me off, however, especially with several days of qualifications scheduled for me in 4 weeks.  I was hoping to have it by then.

Joe24, I wondered the exact thing you mentioned in your post.  The stacking of belts.  I wear a 1.75 Wilderness Tactical "riggers type belt" daily to support multiple different configurations and carry options from my Kydex, to my pancake holster, to my drop leg holster, as well as keeping my pants up.  I wondered about having to replace it while wearing the brokos because of it's stiffness and it's bulk because of stacking on top of it at my waist.

For my uniformed duty gear, I do wear a velcro underbelt that keeps my duty gear orientated on my waist.  Hmmm, decisions decisions!!


----------



## policemedic (May 1, 2015)

Kettenhund said:


> Joe24, I wondered the exact thing you mentioned in your post.  The stacking of belts.  I wear a 1.75 Wilderness Tactical "riggers type belt" daily to support multiple different configurations and carry options from my Kydex, to my pancake holster, to my drop leg holster, as well as keeping my pants up.  I wondered about having to replace it while wearing the brokos because of it's stiffness and it's bulk because of stacking on top of it at my waist.
> 
> *For my uniformed duty gear*, I do wear a velcro underbelt that keeps my duty gear orientated on my waist.  Hmmm, decisions decisions!!


 
Are you contemplating a battle belt for anything other than uniform work?


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 1, 2015)

I used to use a Brokos but I don't have a need to use anything at this point in my life so don't wear it anymore.  I had the VTAC (I had no need for an armour insert around my waist) one and it had loops on the inside at either end for threading your inner belt through, it still used to ride up and down at the back so I stitched some 1" webbing loops on the back (the whole balt is sewn through there so your not messing it up) and used to thread my pants riggers belt through it to keep it secured at the back.  I did that because it allowed me to wear it slightly looser (as in not cinched down like a TQ) which meant the riggers belt I was using in the brokos offset slightly forward of the cobra buckle in my pants but it remained stable, you have to be aware that you are now double Cobraing and people will give you shit for it.

I was using a Safariland 6004 in a 2" ALS belt shroud and I didn't need a thigh strap to keep it more stable or to stabilize my draw.


----------



## Kettenhund (May 1, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Are you contemplating a battle belt for anything other than uniform work?



Policemedic, yes, I'd be using it for all range work and tactical work when wearing a plate carrier.  I'd not be wearing it while in the departmental class B uniform and pushing a cruiser for a 12 hour shift.  While the models I've looked into all seem to have a reasonable profile, I'm not sure they were designed to be used while sitting for extended periods.  The are still much thicker than either my leather or my nylon duty rigs.


----------



## Kettenhund (May 12, 2015)

Just to update, I ordered the Tyr low profile brokos and the cobra buckle belt.  I did a ton of research and all the major manufactures all looked like quality items.  It all came down to what I thought would suit my needs best and the low profile of the Tyr covered that aspect best for me.  When it arrives I'll T & E it here with fotos.  Thanks for all the help.

Joe


----------

